# Spiele auf Netbook ohne opt. Laufwerk



## Mabrö (25. Januar 2009)

Da ich mir ein Netbook zulegen möchte und noch genügend alte Spiele wie GTA3, GTA Vice City, Driver etc. auf CD's hier herumliegen habe, dachte ich mir die könnte ich gut darauf spielen. Jetzt haben Netbooks ja üblicherweise kein optisches Laufwerk, kann man die Spiele irgendwie auf einen USB Stick kopieren, der dann als quasi optisches Laufwerk erkannt wird oder ähnliches?


----------



## Philster91 (26. Januar 2009)

Du kannst ein Image der CD erstellen und das dann in ein virtuelles Laufwerk einbinden. Oder du kaufst dir ein externes optisches Laufwerk.


----------



## Mabrö (26. Januar 2009)

Ein externes Laufwerk möchte ich nur sehr ungern kaufen, erstens weil es wieder Geld kostet und zweitens weil man es die ganze Zeit mit herumschleppen muss, wenn man unterwegs ein bisschen Zocken möchte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2009)

Mabrö schrieb:


> Ein externes Laufwerk möchte ich nur sehr ungern kaufen, erstens weil es wieder Geld kostet und zweitens weil man es die ganze Zeit mit herumschleppen muss, wenn man unterwegs ein bisschen Zocken möchte.


Lege einfach mit alcohol 120% ein image deiner spiele-cd an und kopiere die auf dein netbook.Dort installierst du deamon tools und mountest die images damit (kopierschutzemulation natürlich auch anwerfen).Die sache hat nur einen hacken.Du kannst nicht die legale version von alcohol nehmen,weil die keine kopiergeschützten cd/dvd`s kopieren kann. Bei ungeschützten cd/dvd`s reicht auch nero oder irgend ein anderes programm,um die images anzulegen.

Edit:Fast vergessen,ich glaube nicht,das du auf einem waschechten netbook irgendein 3d-spiel zum laufen bekommst.Die dinger sind so schwachbrüstig (zumindest in sachen 3d),das du nur eine diashow bekommen wirst falls es überhaupt startet.


----------



## Mabrö (26. Januar 2009)

Klar, GTA 4 wird man damit nicht spielen können. Aber wenn man sich bei Youtube einige Videos anschaut, auf manchen Netbooks läuft sogar GTA San Andreas ruckelfrei.
Hab mir auch extra nochmal die Systemanforderungen von GTA3 angeschaut: P3 mit 700Mhz, 128MB RAM und 16 Grafikkarte. Das sollte selbst auf nem Netbook laufen.

Und danke für die Tips, so werd ich es mal probieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2009)

Mabrö schrieb:


> Klar, GTA 4 wird man damit nicht spielen können. Aber wenn man sich bei Youtube einige Videos anschaut, auf manchen Netbooks läuft sogar GTA San Andreas ruckelfrei.
> Hab mir auch extra nochmal die Systemanforderungen von GTA3 angeschaut: P3 mit 700Mhz, 128MB RAM und 16 Grafikkarte. Das sollte selbst auf nem Netbook laufen.
> 
> Und danke für die Tips, so werd ich es mal probieren.


Naja...Das mit den midestanforderungen ist immer so eine sache...
Außerdem kommt noch dazu,das bei netbooks glaube eine gma950 für die grafikausgabe sorgt.Mein vater hat sowas im notebook und so wie ich das in erinnerung habe,ist dem ding 8mb hauptspeicher (der hier als grafikspeicher dient) zugewiesen.Weiß aber nicht mehr,ob man das noch höher schrauben konnte (im bios).Schließlich taugt diese onboard-grafik eigentlich nur dazu,das du siehst was du überhaupt machst.Mit allem,was danach kahm,habe ich aber leider recht wenig erfahrung.


----------

